# Cichlids Breeding



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Caught my Elongatus Cheweres in the mood the other day


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

My Male Yellow Lab is a machine, he's always ready and willing, presently I've got 6 females and 1 male, within days (last week) 3 out of the 6 females were holding. I've been raising them since they were born, they'll all be 1 year old come June 23. I've seen them breed many times, on a few occasions I'll go right up to the glass and be able to see the female pickup and lay the eggs.

Females began mating back in late Jan., a few of them started as early as late December (only 6 months old), unfortunately all the fry were gulped up.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

bobbyjoe said:


> My Male Yellow Lab is a machine, he's always ready and willing, presently I've got 6 females and 1 male, within days (last week) 3 out of the 6 females were holding. I've been raising them since they were born, they'll all be 1 year old come June 23. I've seen them breed many times, on a few occasions I'll go right up to the glass and be able to see the female pickup and lay the eggs.
> 
> Females began mating back in late Jan., a few of them started as early as late December (only 6 months old), unfortunately all the fry were gulped up.


Yeah that's too bad...Electric Yellows love to breed and if you don't have a pair of them they'll crossbreed very easily too.


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

TonyT said:


> Yeah that's too bad...Electric Yellows love to breed and if you don't have a pair of them they'll crossbreed very easily too.


Not worried about cross breeding, all I have is Labs in the tank.
As for the fry, they'll be many born in the coming months, they're not producing many each brood, maybe 5-7 fry. Their mom, who was 4" plus used to produce 30 plus fry. While the fry were maturing, I was more concerned about sexing them, getting a good M/F ratio, I've got one female who has 1 egg spot (she's holding presently), goes to show you that eggspots can't determine sex.

Picture 1 is mom.
Picture 2 is dad.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

bobbyjoe said:


> Not worried about cross breeding, all I have is Labs in the tank.
> As for the fry, they'll be many born in the coming months, they're not producing many each brood, maybe 5-7 fry. Their mom, who was 4" plus used to produce 30 plus fry. While the fry were maturing, I was more concerned about sexing them, getting a good M/F ratio, I've got one female who has 1 egg spot (she's holding presently), goes to show you that eggspots can't determine sex.
> 
> Picture 1 is mom.
> Picture 2 is dad.


Very good quality parents...even the female is a stunner


----------

